# 15x8 on mk1 rabbit fitment question



## rubber-side-down (Feb 8, 2010)

so i was offered a really good deal on someone rims that are brand new my buddy just bought but now needs money he wants 200 for the set the sport maxx http://www.nlmotoring.com/Spor...8.htm thats them will these fit my mk1 rabbit will also be getting a jom suspension in a week of so gonna drop the car like 1.7 all around will i beable to fit these


----------



## rubber-side-down (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: 15x8 on mk1 rabbit fitment question (rubber-side-down)*

bump


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 15x8 on mk1 rabbit fitment question (rubber-side-down)*

front/rear? et? 
8s work in the rear i know that much.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 15x8 on mk1 rabbit fitment question (rubber-side-down)*

We've never run anything wider than 15x7" wide, so you may need a spacer in the front..........with the drop they may rub.......


----------



## rubber-side-down (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: 15x8 on mk1 rabbit fitment question ([email protected])*

any suggestion on wheel spacer size and or a ride ride thar would work with it and yes front and back but im only worried about the front i like autocross so wanna make sure these will work for my front


_Modified by rubber-side-down at 12:38 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 15x8 on mk1 rabbit fitment question (rubber-side-down)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubber-side-down* »_any suggestion on wheel spacer size and or a ride ride thar would work with it 

it matters the offset like i said before.


----------



## rubber-side-down (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: 15x8 on mk1 rabbit fitment question (audi666)*

well they have an offset of 0


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 15x8 on mk1 rabbit fitment question (rubber-side-down)*

those would poke crazy amounts...


----------



## rubber-side-down (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: 15x8 on mk1 rabbit fitment question (audi666)*

lol







whats a crazy amount


----------



## blackflygti (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: 15x8 on mk1 rabbit fitment question (rubber-side-down)*

ET20 pokes a bit up front. ET0 will push them another 20mm beyond the fender. It won't work. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## rubber-side-down (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: 15x8 on mk1 rabbit fitment question (blackflygti)*

what is the et20 and eto


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 15x8 on mk1 rabbit fitment question (rubber-side-down)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubber-side-down* »_what is the et20 and eto









learn more about offset here...
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...d=101
larger ET moves wheel inboard
smaller ET moves wheel outboard
your OE wheel had an ET of 35mm-38mm for refrence


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 15x8 on mk1 rabbit fitment question (rubber-side-down)*

"eto" = offset of 0


----------



## rubber-side-down (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: 15x8 on mk1 rabbit fitment question (audi666)*

well i called him to tell him i didn't want them and found out there 15x7 with a 38mm off set so im gonna get them there cheap and theyll work for the summer










_Modified by rubber-side-down at 7:31 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## rubber-side-down (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: 15x8 on mk1 rabbit fitment question (rubber-side-down)*

even so how are people running these rims a ae86's and honda but they wont fit a mk1







i get it with the off set and every thing but they dont stick out that much i cars ive seen them on and yea i know its a diff car but still


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 15x8 on mk1 rabbit fitment question (rubber-side-down)*

different cars need different widths/offsets


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

ill be running a set of 14x7s on cabriolet with a -20 offset. youll be fine, just trim your inners.


----------

